# Cocotron on FreeBSD ?



## torr_from_fallout2 (May 17, 2013)

Hey guys and gals,

Has anyone managed to compile objective-c code using Cocotron? I can't find any decent instructions pertaining to FreeBSD and I would be _very_ interested reading on other developers experiences. If so, may you please share how you did it?

Thank you kindly!


----------

